# Just installed FK coil overs. Rear ride height question.



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bassmanjr5 said:


> So finally after 5 years of owning my rig, I've committed to customization. Simply put, I've gotten bored with the car. I am a truck guy. But due to my family situation 5 years ago I went with the most economical decision while staying true to my gm roots and bought the cruze. It's a great car but like I said, boredom sets in, then your appreciation starts to slip.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> ...


Are you referring to the coil over springs? If so good luck, hard to find spring rate info from any manufacturer. 

I also am not sure what you mean by "straight spring and shock". Are you saying you put the coil overs on the front only?

Oh, and you should post some pics in the [h=1]***Official Lowered Cruze Photo Thread***[/h].


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

I apologize, body is fighting a cold currently and I am slightly worn out with work and kid and all the dad life stuff lol.

The rear I did the full swap with the lowering shock and spring but didn't install the adjustment sleeves for the rear springs to get the max drop possible. I'm just looking to squeeze out a little more to give the perception of being nearly level.


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

I will get pics soon. I did the install in two parts along with working a day and night split shift at work and going without sleep for 36 hours due to the split shift so I haven't had alot of time to get good pics. I am very excited to finally be getting more involved with this forum now that I am making the attempt to be one of the first cruzes' in my area that actually has some work done to it. 

My area is super saturated with focus sts Hondas and mustangs. 

Only met one other guy from elite cruzes that lives nearby that has done alot of work to his.


----------



## Bassmanjr5 (Jan 26, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> 8
> 
> 
> Bassmanjr5 said:
> ...


Posted over on the lowered cruze thread!


----------

